

Ask HN: What languages? - instakill

Hi<p>I've had a project up on the net for a while, and because I'm not a coder, progress has been out of my hands. For many reasons, I want to change this and either assist my partner or just plain take over due to current progress rate.<p>The project is an online press release aggregator and I'd like to find out what languages/databases I'd need to learn to carry on myself, and where I can find good tuts as well as compilers (for mac) for this?<p>Thanks
======
DanielStraight
If some code has already been written, shouldn't you learn _that_ language? If
there's already a database in use, shouldn't you learn _that_ database?

------
grobolom
Talk to your partner and ask him what he coded it in, then start learning it.
Also have a talk with him about management issues. It sounds like it's your
project but it's not going according to an agreed-upon plan. Having a serious
chat with him about it is probably a better place to start than just pulling
the project from him.

------
eof
Did you mean to post a link to the site to allow us to help you figure out
which language it is in?

~~~
instakill
Seeing as most of the community here keep up to date with latest best
practices, I figured that maybe it would be wiser to change to something that
would offer more.

